# Bristol Mayoral and Avon and Somerset PCC Elections 2021



## kalidarkone (Apr 9, 2021)

So I'm considering who to vote for. Currently I'm thinking Tom Baldwin - Trade Unionist and Socialist.








						Latest Bristol mayoral candidate promises to give a voice to working class
					

Tom Baldwin has stood in the last two mayoral elections




					www.bristol247.com
				




Regarding the Candidates for the Avon and Somerset Police and Crime commissioner I favour Cleo Lake, but am concerned that she has not mentioned anything regarding safety for women and victims of domestic abuse.








						Candidates for Avon and Somerset police and crime commissioner revealed
					

Five individuals are standing




					www.bristol247.com
				




Thoughts?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2021)

Where do these Green candidates stand on science ?
Green party pages are covered in anti-GMO and even 5G nonsense ...
Clearly less of an issue for the PCC post, but a Green mayor is liable to encourage the local loons ,,,


----------



## wiskey (Apr 9, 2021)

I need to spend some time reading up on everyone


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2021)

I'd forgotten about this. I shred any post that isn't directly addressed to me, is in a glossy envelope or no envelope at all TBH. Just reading about the candidates today.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 5, 2021)

Is anyone voting tomorrow? I keep forgetting and haven't looked at anything. I just googled Cleo and she seems alright on the whole and even though I don't really care who the PCC is I think it might be more important at the moment. 


I'm massively unmotivated to be honest.


----------



## JTG (May 6, 2021)

I never vote in PCC elections, fucking ridiculous charade. Abstained today.

Also abstained for WECA mayor because Dan Norris is a shitstain of a man who voted for Iraq and the other three parties are all awful

Tom Baldwin got my Bristol mayor vote. Finally decided to vote Rees as second pref in order to annoy the Greens and thwart their silly posh Noel Edmonds-alike candidate

Cllr was one TUSC and one Labour (cos he's been ace round here in doing Covid community support)

Fully expect a Rees victory and a surge of Green gains which will break all known scales of smugness at College Green


----------



## xenon (May 6, 2021)

I voted.

I didn't realise there were 4 different elections.

Crime commissioner... Sorry what now. I know they're a thing but what's the policy difference

Voted TUSC / Labour for Bristol Mayor
Green for locals
Green / random indy guy for crime commissioner.


And Green / labour for the other mayor. Who er, is responsible for intagreted regional transport or something. The current one who is, erm, has. erm....


----------



## BristolEcho (May 6, 2021)

Finished work late so didn't make it! Oh well let's see what happens.


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2021)

Turnouts down on 2016 almost everywhere:









						Local councillor elections 2021: turnout and results
					






					www.bristol.gov.uk
				




Hartcliffe & Withywood 20% is a bit ouch. Not great news for Rees if the outer estates are down but the inner suburbs are holding up

Results over the weekend


----------



## kalidarkone (May 7, 2021)

I voted Tom Baldwin for Mayor.
Cleo Lake (Green) for PCC.
Labour for Regional.

Didn't realise there was voting for councillors too so- can't even remember who I voted for but for my area (East Bristol) I voted Labour and Green. Had not looked any of these candidates up.....


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2021)

PCC election has gone to a second round with Tories on 35% and Labour on 24%


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2021)




----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

Bristol Post has posted the Bristol only results for PCC:

*Labour 45,973
Green 37,141
Conservative 28,442
Lib Dem 13,930
Independent 11,09*7

Possible pointers for the mayoral race there, though the Post rightly points out that Cleo Lake is better known in Bristol than Sandy Hore-Ruthven and Marvin Rees has a much higher profile than Kerry Barker. I do expect the run off to be between Rees and Hore-Ruthven, at which point second preferences may get very interesting if it's as close as it looks above. Where would Lib Dem votes go? Will Tories be able to stomach either of the two?

Initial announcement for WECA mayor will be around noon today (at the SS Great Britain no less) with the winner of the likely run off being announced in the afternoon. Bristol mayor will probably be around midnight, possibly later


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

For comparison - in 2016 the Bristol mayoral race saw Rees poll 56,729 in the first round with Ferguson on 32,375. Tories won 19,617 and Greens on 10,000

Obviously it's hardly a direct comparison but I think it's reasonable to assume that the Rees vote will be down (but not by much?) with the Ferguson vote splitting between the Tories, Lib Dems and Greens. It does look like the Greens will be up by a lot, overtaking the Tories and into the run off.

Obvious assumptions can be made around Green gains in central/west Bristol on the council with some Tory gains around the fringes. But we have to wait for Sunday for that!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 8, 2021)

Counting under way in Bristol Mayor vote
					

Labour's Dan Norris was elected regional mayor earlier this evening




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## Geri (May 8, 2021)

I voted for Tom Baldwin as I didn't want to vote for Marvin Rees. They are all tossers though and TUSC are scum.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2021)

I think I've now officially given up on politics again.
I actually joined the LP in 2019 as some sort of gesture and did one leaflet run and the guy coordinating insisted we stop off for a rest stop in a flag pub on the Kingswood border - that was more than enough for me...
I read none of the manifestos - I voted Labour for all of them and Green for the second votes ...


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Counting under way in Bristol Mayor vote
> 
> 
> Labour's Dan Norris was elected regional mayor earlier this evening
> ...


Expert blokey on that blog is extrapolating a Norris win in the WECA vote based around what happened in the PCC. Certainly if it's closeish in the first round you might expect Norris to pull ahead on the second prefs of Lib Dem and Green voters


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

Turn out up across the region from 2017 but more so in Bristol than elsewhere, probably due to the Bristol mayoral/council votes unlike other areas where there was no other ballot aside from PCC

Would bode well for Labour given they just missed out four years ago


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

B&NES:
Dan Norris (LAB) 15,135
Jerome Thomas (GRN) 7,603
Samuel Williams (CON) 15,278
Stephen Williams (LD) 9,451

S Glos:
Dan Norris (LAB) 19,168
Jerome Thomas (GRN) 8,806
Samuel Williams (CON) 28,693
Stephen Williams (LD) 11,689


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

Given the 17k advantage for Lab over Tory in the PCC in Bristol, there's every chance that Norris could go well ahead once Bristol's votes are in...


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

Adam Postans reports that Samuel Williams sounding a little downbeat ("votes not as high as expected") and Green candidate expecting Norris to win once Bristol is in


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

Bristol:
Labour 50,131
Green 38,510
Conservative 28,444
Lib Dem 20,053


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

Final first round scores:

Dan Norris (Labour) 84,434
Jerome Thomas (Green) 54,919
Samuel Williams (Conservative) 72,415
Stephen Williams (Lib Dem) 41,193

Norris surely cantering home now


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2021)

Labour GAIN WECA Mayor (Bristol metro) from Con

Second round:
Dan Norris Second pref votes: 41,048 Total: 125,482
Samuel Williams Second pref votes: 12,974 Total: 85,389

A rare of example of Bristol getting to impose its choice on the assorted suburban racists and village idiots who usually dictate our rulers in anything larger than the city itself


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Mayor of Bristol:

Tom Baldwin - Trade Unionist and Socialist Coalition - 3,194 votes
Robert Vernon Clarke - Reform UK – 806 votes
Sean Patrick Donnelly – Independent - 4,956 votes
Dr. Caroline Gooch - Liberal Democrat - 15,517 votes
Sandy Hore-Ruthven - Green Party - 36,331 votes
John Langley – Independent - 1,528 votes
Marvin Jonathan Rees - Labour Party - 50,510 votes
Oska Damon Shaw – 389 votes
Alastair Peter Lindsay Watson - Conservative Party - 25,816 votes

Second round:

Sandy Hore-Ruthven - Green Party – 9,322 = 45,653
Marvin Jonathan Rees – Labour Party – 8,766 = 59,276

Marvin Rees re-elected as mayor of Bristol for the next three years


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 9, 2021)

Tom will be very pleased with that amount of votes, he's a friend of mine and was hoping to better his 1800 last time by a couple of votes and get to 2000. I'm really happy for him.

I spoilt my ballot for WECA writing "This job shouldn't exist".


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Tom will be very pleased with that amount of votes, he's a friend of mine and was hoping to better his 1800 last time by a couple of votes and get to 2000. I'm really happy for him.
> 
> I spoilt my ballot for WECA writing "This job shouldn't exist".


Fair few Labour lefts doing protest votes with a Marvin second pref for security I reckon

Ferguson vote seems to have split back to Lib Dems (doubled their vote), Tories (6k up) and Greens. Suspect some of Marvin's 2016 vote went Green or stayed home


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 9, 2021)

Sound analysis.

It's a bit crap Rees has got back in, he's been so ineffectual and this time round I won't get to meet Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

I prefer Rees to the Green bellend tbh

One lesson of Bristol politics is that everyone is ineffectual. Nothing happens here, ever. fwiw I think Rees has probably made more headway than anyone else, probably by ignoring everyone who doesn't suit him. Which is of course one of the chief criticisms of him.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 9, 2021)

JTG said:


> I prefer Rees to the Green bellend tbh
> 
> One lesson of Bristol politics is that everyone is ineffectual. Nothing happens here, ever. fwiw I think Rees has probably made more headway than anyone else, probably by ignoring everyone who doesn't suit him. Which is of course one of the chief criticisms of him.



I don't know about everyone being ineffectual, George introduced the fucking horrific 20mph all the time and everywhere limit.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Don't mind the 20mph tbh. There's a few roads where it's questionable but it's fine in most places.

In the end, Ferguson's main thing was to give jobs to his family to run waterslides down Park Street and plan for an arena that was too small. I have grave doubts about Rees' ability to effect much of the big projects he's working on and I don't like his style nor his dismissive attitude to the Kill The Bill demos but he is at least recognising what the issues are that need tackling and he remembers that Bristol does consist of rather more than BS1, 3, 6 & 7


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 9, 2021)

I live in BS2 between Portland Square and Stokes Croft, it's like living on a building site as they are building so much luxury student accommodation around here that he has given the go ahead to.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

First council results coming in...

Labour HOLD Southmead. No great shock and Helen Godwin & Brenda Massey are both very active and decent councillors

Recount in Hartcliffe & WIthywood apparently. They used to just weigh the Labour vote down there


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Labour HOLD & GAIN Brislington East - TIm Rippington holds the seat he won in a by-election while Katja Hornchen wins the other seat from Tony Carey.

Carey won his seat as a Tory but joined the Lib Dems in 2019


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Labour HOLD Hillfields x2

No shock here either, massively safe ward & deputy mayor Craig Cheney keeps his seat


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Greens GAIN Lockleaze

Huge result, swing of at least 40 points. One of Labour's safest wards goes Green and that's two new Green councillors


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

JTG said:


> First council results coming in...
> 
> Labour HOLD Southmead. No great shock and Helen Godwin & Brenda Massey are both very active and decent councillors
> 
> Recount in Hartcliffe & WIthywood apparently. They used to just weigh the Labour vote down there


Wrt to that recount, Labour currently have the top three places but the Tory in fourth is within 25 votes so has requested a full recount


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Greens HOLD Clifton Down x2

Carla Denyer back in


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Recount in Avonmouth & Lawrence Weston

16 votes in it between 3rd & 4th apparently


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Greens HOLD & GAIN in Cotham

Already held one seat, now take the other from the Lib Dems

Losing Lib Dem is former group leader and current deputy leader Anthony Negus


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Labour HOLD & Green GAIN in Eastville

Usually very Labour but Greens have taken one of the seats


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Hartcliffe & Withywood Labour HOLD x3

Her Royal Highness Helen Holland, queen of Withywood, returns to College Green yet again


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Lawrence Hill Labour HOLD, Green GAIN

Bloody hell, if Labour have lost Lockleaze and one of the Lawrence Hill seats then they are doing very badly indeed


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Bishopston & Ashley Down Green HOLD & GAIN

Take one seat off Labour here. New councillor Lily Fitzgibbon is 18 years old


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Henbury & Brentry Con HOLD x2

My ward. Boo, hiss. Tory leader and serial failed Parliamentary candidate Mark Weston returns


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Ashley Green HOLD & GAIN, Labour HOLD

Deputy Lord Mayor Carole Johnson is out as Greens gain one from Labour


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Avonmouth & Lawrence Weston Con HOLD & GAIN, Labour HOLD

Don Alexander holds on for Labour but Tories take the other seat.

Must say that having grown up in El Dub in the 80s when the estate would be covered in Labour posters even at the height of Thatcherism, this feels very weird indeed


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Windmill Hill Green GAIN x2

Greens take both seats from Labour


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Frome Vale Con HOLD, Lab HOLD

All square again in Stapleton


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2021)

Is the Southville result out yet?
e2a not yet.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Brislington West Lib Dem HOLD & GAIN

Finally a Lib Dem win and they've taken one seat off Labour. How bad do things have to be to be losing seats to the Lib Dems?


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

xenon said:


> Is the Southville result out yet?


Not that I've seen, am doing this as I see em. WOuld be very very surprised if it was anything other than two Greens though


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2021)

Cheers for the results and notes BTW.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Filwood Labour HOLD x2

In a result that should shock nobody, but who knows these days, Knowle West stays red


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

St George Troopers Hill Labour HOLD x1

Assume that's Fabian Breckells back, can't find the full result yet


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Just over half way and scores on the doors are:

LAB: 17 (-9)
GRN: 14 (+9)
CON: 5 (-)
LD: 2 (-)

Going off 2016 results so counting Brislington East as a Tory loss rather than a Lib Dem one


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Hotwells & Harbourside Lib Dem HOLD

Alex Hartley holds the council seat vacated by Stephen Williams by 26 votes. All them weird folk in harbourside flats don't go Green... this time


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

St George West Labour HOLD

Deputy Mayor Asher Craig holds her seat in the single member ward


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Clifton Green HOLD x2

No surprise


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Knowle Lib Dem HOLD x2

Gary "big dinners" Hopkins re-elected yet again. Lord knows why.


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2021)

It's Gary Sanbrook. The big dinners Tory.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

St George Central Labour HOLD x2

Nicola Beech & Steve Reed back once again


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

xenon said:


> It's Gary Sanbrook. The big dinners Tory.


Hopkins definitely enjoys big dinners mate


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2021)

Ha, fair enough. I don't know anything about him TBH.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Redland Green HOLD x2

Majority triples from 500 to 1500


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Horfield Labour HOLD & GAIN

Labour take a seat off the Tories after there was a single vote in it in 2016


----------



## BristolEcho (May 9, 2021)

What's the story with Brentry and Henbury being Tory? Good to see The Mead holding firm. 

Asher is alright does a good job from the bits I see.


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Recount in Central ward. That's Kye Dudd's seat, very marginal with the Greens


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Hengrove & Whitchurch Park Lib Dem GAIN & HOLD

Clean sweep of all three seats here, Labour lose their single councillor


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Stockwood Con HOLD x2


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Easton Green GAIN x 2

Labour lose both seats here, including cabinet member Afzal Shah

There are now only two Labour councillors in the whole of Bristol West constituency


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> What's the story with Brentry and Henbury being Tory? Good to see The Mead holding firm.
> 
> Asher is alright does a good job from the bits I see.


Yeah Asher has a high profile and seems OK as these things go.

H&B is a very mixed area - some reasonably well off m/c parts together with the estates round Crow Lane & Station Road. Brentry is somewhat newer, quite m/c. The Tories here are well established and 'good' councillors. Lots of litter picks, campaigns etc. The usual. Can't see it changing until either Weston retires or Labour up their game substantially - the ward Labour Party are quite active but it seems a forlorn hope tbh


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2021)

JTG said:


> Easton Green GAIN x 2
> 
> Labour lose both seats here, including cabinet member Afzal Shah
> 
> There are now only two Labour councillors in the whole of Bristol West constituency


Starmer's visit didn't help at all ... he's inherited the Blair touch ...


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Southville Green HOLD x 2

Tony Dyer & Christine Townsend elected in a seat that's often been very close indeed with Labour


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Central Green GAIN & Labour HOLD

Cabinet member Kye Dudd loses his seat


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Bishopsworth Con HOLD x 2

Tired old racist Richard 'gollywog' Eddy is returned safely


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

JTG said:


> Central Green GAIN & Labour HOLD
> 
> Cabinet member Kye Dudd loses his seat


Correction to something I said earlier - three Lab councillors left in West


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

OK now this has shocked me

Bedminster Green GAIN & Labour HOLD

Celia Phipps loses her seat in Labour stronghold Bemmy. Green candidate tops the poll as Mark Bradshaw holds on


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Westbury-on-Trym & Henleaze Con HOLD x 3

Stoke Bishop Con HOLD x 2

No shocks there really

ETA: actually one of those WoTHens is technically a Tory gain - the Lib Dems had one in 2016 which the Tories gained in a by election


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2021)

Final scores:

Labour 24 (-13)
Green 24 (+13)
Con 14 (nc)
Lib Dem 8 (nc)

I don't think that's anything other than a disaster for Labour. Worse than I expected tbh, I didn't expect them to lose in Lockleaze, Eastville, Lawrence Hill or Bedminster


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2021)

JTG said:


> Labour HOLD & Green GAIN in Eastville
> 
> Usually very Labour but Greens have taken one of the seats



I wouldn't have minded if it had been the other Green candidate elected (Justin Quinnell) as he at least lives in the area. Now we have a social worker from St George.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 10, 2021)

JTG said:


> Ashley Green HOLD & GAIN, Labour HOLD
> 
> Deputy Lord Mayor Carole Johnson is out as Greens gain one from Labour



My neighbour stood in Ashley as an independent and was overjoyed to get 196 votes.


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2021)

fwiw I am alternating between being delighted at Labour's bloody nose and horrified at the triumph of the mung bean worshippers


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2021)

JTG said:


> fwiw I am alternating between being delighted at Labour's bloody nose and horrified at the triumph of the mung bean worshippers


At least Dyer and Townsend are at the rational end of the spectrum


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> At least Dyer and Townsend are at the rational end of the spectrum


Those two are OK yeah, even if Dyer does support BCFC

Embarrassingly I know two of their other councillors


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2021)

And I managed even not to mention the clusterfuck that was Kiss-Me Kwik George's lamentable chaff-cloud, IfB 🤣


----------



## kalidarkone (May 11, 2021)

JTG said:


> fwiw I am alternating between being delighted at Labour's bloody nose and horrified at the triumph of the mung bean worshippers


Same!


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2021)

Council figures:

Greens: 85,325; 31.8% (+11.9)
Labour: 85,014; 31.7% (-4.9)
Con: 56,913; 21.3% (-0.9)
Lib Dems: 39,480; 14.7% (-2.2)

Narrow win for the Greens in the popular vote with the Tories practically treading water and Lib Dems continuing their steady decline, though in seat terms they appear to be holding their few remaining strongholds - the likes of Stephen Williams (outgoing H&H councillor) and Gary Hopkins (Knowle) do work very hard and get that incumbency bonus tbf

Must admit I was surprised the Tories didn't make any headway really - a narrow gain in ALW balanced by a decisive loss in Horfield their only striking results. As I may have said upthread, it would seem that the Labour vote has held up better in wards where the Tories are the main threat while it has crumbled elsewhere. Aside from their obvious multiple gains, the Greens also had striking results in ALW - where sitting councillor Jo Sergeant had defected from Labour and only just failed to retain her seat as a Green - and Filwood where they finished 3rd and 4th behind Labour.

The Green Party now have council seats in all four of Bristol's parliamentary constituencies and can reasonably claim to be either winning or polling well in a number of different types of ward - student heavy Central, the muesli belt of central north Bristol, affluent Clifton and areas that could either be described as only partly or hardly gentrified such as Lockleaze, Eastville, Bedminster, Lawrence Hill, Windmill Hill & Easton.

Comparing the council vote to the mayoral vote(s), it definitely looks like a chunk of Bristolians played safe with their votes by voting for the Labour incumbent (Rees) or the Labour candidate most likely to unseat the Tories (Norris) whilst taking the opportunity to vote with either their heart or to give Labour a kicking - you choose - in the council vote.

Definitely interesting times ahead in terms of cabinet posts, the budget and ultimately what happens in 2024. With Rees insisting he will step down next time, the mayoralty will definitely be up for grabs especially if the Greens can find a candidate who can capture people's imagination and attention in a way Hore-Ruthven failed miserably to.

As for what it means for the next General Election - well Thangam's got to be worried even if the others may still benefit from anti-Tory pragmatism amongst their constituents


----------



## BristolEcho (May 11, 2021)

My Mum voted Green for Mayor which I was surprised with though I didn't expect her to vote for Rees either. She did vote Labour for local counsellor as she knows her and as you said they have a good rep in Southmead. It was good to hear my Dad's UKIP vote  hasn't then translated to Tory either. Starmer not chiming with either of them I don't think even though I think they are a target demographic of voter for them at the moment. 

I'm not completely surprised at The Greens good showing to be honest and particularly in Easton. I think people see them as a safe alternative to Labour without having to go Tory.


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm not completely surprised at The Greens good showing to be honest and particularly in Easton. I think people see them as a safe alternative to Labour without having to go Tory.


Yes, completely. We shouldn't forget that post-Iraq, Labour spent several years in full retreat to the Lib Dems in Bristol and in some very similar areas - the Lib Dems held Lockleaze, Easton, Eastville and all of the bohemian-hippy wards for example. The Greens have soaked up most of that liberalish, soft left and protest vote with very similar results
Christ, even some of the councillors are the same - Guy Poultney, newly elected Green councillor in Cotham, is the same Guy Poultney who represented Lockleaze for the Lib Dems for a few years


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 11, 2021)

JTG said:


> Christ, even some of the councillors are the same - Guy Poultney, newly elected Green councillor in Cotham, is the same Guy Poultney who represented Lockleaze for the Lib Dems for a few years



I have to say I did a double take when I saw him congratulating Tony D and realised he'd switched parties 🤣

I wonder if Dr Jon still pays his Lib Dem dues or if he's tried to sign up with the Greens?


----------



## JTG (May 12, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I wonder if Dr Jon still pays his Lib Dem dues or if he's tried to sign up with the Greens?


God, I'd forgotten all about him!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 12, 2021)

JTG said:


> God, I'd forgotten all about him!


Last seen down the evangelical Christian anti-vax COVID-denying rabbit hole 😱


----------



## JTG (May 12, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Last seen down the evangelical Christian anti-vax COVID-denying rabbit hole 😱


Of course. 
One day we'll elect someone vaguely normal to BCC


----------



## JTG (May 14, 2021)

So, how long do we reckon it'll be before the Greens start doing deals with Tories and Lib Dems?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2021)

JTG said:


> So, how long do we reckon it'll be before the Greens start doing deals with Tories and Lib Dems?


Half-past lunchtime


----------



## JTG (May 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Half-past lunchtime


You think they can hold out that long?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2021)

JTG said:


> You think they can hold out that long?


That's the power of a wholegrain breakfast with wheatgrass chaser 👍


----------

